# numb



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bad news today. Really need the 2cool team to pray for my 35 year old niece. She is 8.25 months pregnant and was discovered yesterday to have advanced cervical cancer. They are taking the baby c section in the morning and will do a complete hysterectomy very soon. She is on welfare and gets rotten health care. She has been schitzophrenic for years and years. It is a bad situation, she is not saved and my sister is just numb. All I know is Kerri didn't ask for this and would you all pray for a miracle. Thanks ,activescrape


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

candle lit ...prayers sent


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

In my prayers.... and miracles DO happen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

I come to your throne of grace asking for a miracle for Mike's niece, who has been diagnosed with cervical cancer. Lord, I ask that everything will go well for the infant and its mother tomorrow morning during the C-section delivery. Let the child be well developed and in good health. Keep Mike's niece strong during the delivery.

I ask, Lord, that you would extend your mercy to working a miracle in this young woman's life. Pour your Holy Spirit upon her and heal her body completely, so that she can freely minister to the needs of her new baby. Let the doctors run more tests and determine that she has no cancer at all, and let all the glory and praise go to you alone.

I pray that Mike's niece will receive excellent health care for the delivery of her child and for her hysterectomy if you deem that surgery necessary. Let every need of her life be met through your divine intervention on behalf of her and her baby.

Give her peace of mind and healing of spirit. Let her be aware of the presence of Jesus around her, and let her call out to receive him as her Lord and Savior.

Remove any demonic influence from her life that may be causing her schitzophrenia; or if that isn't the origin, please heal every cell in her brain and allow the electrical impulses to flow freely throughout.

Restore the years that the locusts have eaten. Make her life more serene and more joyful than ever before.

Touch her mother, Mike's sister, with your holy annointing and fill her with liberation power. Let her offer up her daughter to your keeping, so she might be carefree and trusting of your plan for her life and for her daughter's life.

Bless Mike for his concerns for his sister, and his niece and her new baby. Let your Spirit give Mike complete comfort and full trust in your goodness and mercy.

How awesome is your love and how deep is the well of your mercy. I ask for these blessings on behalf of Mike's family in the precious name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Amen! Guy


GreatWhite4591 said:


> In my prayers.... and miracles DO happen.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent and keep the faith


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Let's us put our faith and hope in the Word of God. In the Gospel of Luke chapter 5, a paralytic is brought to Jesus. The Gospel tells us that this man's FRIENDS brought him. There is no mention of the man asking to be taken to Jesus. Jesus cures the man and forgives him his sins. Also, St Paul tells us in Romans that there are those people who don't know Jesus (Gentiles) but still behave by his precepts because they are written on their hearts. St Paul tells us that they will be judged by God through Jesus (his precepts). 
Lord, we lift up our sister in Christ, she is in dire need of your healing both in body and spirit. We pray that through her healing and through your Holy Spirit, that she come to know your Son, the Prince of Peace, King of Kings, Lamb of God. Please listen to the prayers and intercessions of your children that peace, consolation and healing be granted to her and her family. 
Amen.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent Scrape


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Sent.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dear Father in heaven, I pray earnestly that during this time in this young ladies life, that she come to know YOU as the mighty miracle healer, and as the ANSWER to all of her needs. Oh LOrd, in the name of Jesus i pray that she turn her life over to you. And recieve that wonderful gift of salvation, where her soul can be eternal with YOU.Thank YOU for YOUR "Amazing Grace".


----------

